# New rebuilt Tooele Valley & Erda Western Railway



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I did change my layout. now i can have 2 main track. 










Facing east-view









Now we have the wall on inside track climbing uphill 1% garde.









outside track going down hil about 1.5% grade. and inside track S-Curve.



























Facing west-view









The S-curve track is a 2x6 have been cut with jigsaw for screw down the track hold-down.









The 3rd track tunnel is no-longer service now running 2 main-line track. but the former the 3rd-track is now the road to the tunnel.



























so- close the height of the coal mine house









now is hidden the real house of the background









I hopefully i can get it done .


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: New rebuilt Tooele Valley & Erda Western Railway*

Bryan 
Nice work. Like your S curve. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job... When are we having a meeting at your place???


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank dave. I'm not sure when. I have so much work still to do, but I would like to have everyone out to my small layout. I'm running battery power on it, and I have some more to finish up before I have everyone out.
Also, my wife is due to deliver in about 6 weeks. She says I have to let our daughter get here first. I'll keep you up-to-date on my status.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here the photos my old layout. For myself i have enough looking at my old flat main line layout. That why i like changed my layout. My layout is 14ft by 30ft same the the main line loop.
I save Two of 3ft stright track for i can get enough for 2nd main line track. for Right now 2009. the outside main track is 14ft by27ft of the loop up and down grade1.5%. The inside mainline track will be 13ft by 30ft over the outside mainline track of grade 1%.

on my old layout UP Turbine on main line. the backgorund of mountain and rock the main line track is on flat level.









I start my layout in early 2006. 3 SD45 pulling freight train.









Early 2006 the FA-1 & caboose is testing the track on flat level. 









In early 2007 sometime i was planning have 3rd track main. But it nothing happen.









on the summer 2007 i building mountian and the 3rd track tunnel made of concrete. the middle track and inside track of the main line track is nothing happen to finish layout.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New rebuilt Tooele Valley & Erda Western Railway*

Bryan that's looking good.Changes should give you some nice operations. Now when are you putting in the big line to run those little engines you've been building.That "Big Blow" isn't going to be happy being able to only sit on the shelf. 20' curves have to be put some place. 

Dave


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2nd main line track is complete. Now i can do some landscape and rocks.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New rebuilt Tooele Valley & Erda Western Railway*

Good job Bryan. Those curves big enough for your big locomotives? May have to go to 20' wide.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, i didnt checking to running my big locomotive yet! i let you know! Today i install rocks , landscape and railroad ballast.























































More work to do!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here a video running 2 trains on youtube.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New rebuilt Tooele Valley & Erda Western Railway*

Nice work Bryan! Thanks for sharing the pics and video.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New rebuilt Tooele Valley & Erda Western Railway*

I really like the photo with the mountains in the background. My sister and brother-in-law live in Utah and everytime I visit I look like a dope standing in the back yard with my tea and pipe just gawking at the mountains. Nice job on the build. 
Dave


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I did bring home more rocks that is looking good.





































Jerry Barne, I did testing My big locomotive on inside track! I DID find trouble spot on the 8ft S-curve did derail. so i did remove 8ft s-curve redo over again this time i use a long straight track i bend the rail make large S-curve. that will help not keep derailing. it alway staying on the track it work well.












































The new layout is finish. Well done.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: New rebuilt Tooele Valley & Erda Western Railway*

Glad to hear you solved the problem. I was concerned when I first saw that S curve with no straight track in the center.... well, looks like you got it handled. 

Enjoy your "new" layout Bryan! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank Greg...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan, you've put a whole lot of stuff in a nice compact space. Your track work is fantastic. 

The layout looks absolutely great.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank Stan. my new layout is alot better then my old layout.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New rebuilt Tooele Valley & Erda Western Railway*

Looking good Bryan, glad you worked on the track some. You have some big space there, you could run out quite a ways with some big curves. Get Ron Senek over to help out.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here a 3 new videos...






Well not a good day for EL-2b Virginian electric locomotive. Because that monster locomotive dont like running on the outside track and inside track because the track not perfect even track or level. It keep derail all the time.
I made bad design the span bolster on the Virginian. I need fix the span bolsters


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here another video. The UP Turbine running on battery power without remote running on inside track on the S-curve for checking to see not derailing on the Turbine span bolsters. I dont see any problem.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Bryan the regal here. Did you ever find the Gazzillionaire that owns that rr out in the country you stumbled onto????????


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Grazzillionaire?????? What you mean blue?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

no! i didn't found out yet


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan, very nicely done. Great pictures. I always see the little things. Next to the structure that straddles the track is some kind of framework. It's a little odd to be a trestle, and it looks like the the ends are closed and it doesn't look the right size for a bridge. So, what is it? With any luck the pictures will work pointing to it.


Thanks.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Barnmicheal, That is my old bridge i did build myself in 1998. Right i know that Bridge doesn't fit i was afraid train will hit it because too low! bridge is 3 foot long, 8" tall,6" wide. That birdge is falling apart anyway.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan: nice improvement. The rock work looks great as well as the s curve. Plus you have great background scenery.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

thank shawn..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: New rebuilt Tooele Valley & Erda Western Railway*

Looks GREAT Bryan.. really enjoyed the videos... 

I've got some work to do in the next few weeks to get mine up and running... 

See you at Paul's on Saturday..


----------

